# YGE - Yingli Green Energy



## shulink (14 October 2008)

Anyone investing in the solar industry? This stock is hitting its lowest level since IPO. The Stochastic is in the over sold area around 15 and starting to go up, macd is also pointing up. What you guys think of the stock. My concern is the oil price. If oil price keeps going down, it hurts alternative energy. Another solar stock that's on my watch list is TSL. What's your opinion on these 2 stock?


----------



## DonAqua (6 December 2008)

shulink said:


> Anyone investing in the solar industry? This stock is hitting its lowest level since IPO. The Stochastic is in the over sold area around 15 and starting to go up, macd is also pointing up. What you guys think of the stock. My concern is the oil price. If oil price keeps going down, it hurts alternative energy. Another solar stock that's on my watch list is TSL. What's your opinion on these 2 stock?




Ignore the oil price. Alternative energy will have a run on its own in the coming time. Governments are paving the way, laying out the red carpet for this baby. 

I own quite a lot of alternative energy stocks. YGE is one of them. I don't own TSL. Many ae stocks are down 80 % or more from their high.


----------



## shulink (7 December 2008)

yah, hopefully the price will go up. Oil is at its lowest level now. However, if the financial keep worsen, oil may still go down further.


----------



## So_Cynical (7 December 2008)

YGE - Yingli Green Energy

Is this listed in Australia?...i cant find anything on the ASX site.

I can only find a Chinese company Yingli solor panels.


----------



## shulink (8 December 2008)

yah, that's a chinese solar company. It went public for about 2 years and the stock is down almost 80% this year. I bought some at $3.5.


----------

